# Stretching without warmup???



## Karate_Warrior

Hi guys.

I want to become more flexible, and I don't think that it is enough with stretching just after my workouts.

I was wondering if I can stretch without any warmup or workout? example; can I do it once I wake up in the morning? Thanks:uhyeah:


----------



## Nolerama

Try getting that heart rate up. Maybe jumping a rope or running in place. My coach has us do jumping jacks and that seems effective to get that heart rate going.


----------



## Karate_Warrior

Alright, thanks.


----------



## MJS

Karate_Warrior said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I want to become more flexible, and I don't think that it is enough with stretching just after my workouts.
> 
> I was wondering if I can stretch without any warmup or workout? example; can I do it once I wake up in the morning? Thanks:uhyeah:


 
You could, however, you run the risk of a) injury and b0 not really getting a good stretch.  As its been said, I'd do something to elevate your heart rate.  Doing 50 jumping jacks, or running place for a few would be good.


----------



## TheOriginalName

I've actually been doing a fair bit of reading on this subject recently as i am developing my own stretching plan to increase the height of my kicks. 

You do need to do some type of warm-up to raise the body temperature a few degrees. This helps to increase blood flow to the muscles and also helps to loosen up a little as well. 

I would highly recommend getting you hands on the book Stretching Scientifically - awesome reference. Or else grab any pilates book and have a read, they have some awesome info on how to maximise the gain from stretching. 

Best of luck


----------



## rabbit

I do jump rope for 3 minutes, then joint rotations for every joint, and again 2 minutes of jump rope. (imaginary jump rope is fine)

I do backbends and if i don't warm up my lower back tenses up. Which is the opposite of what you are trying to do when you stretch your muscles. You are trying to relax the muscle not tense them.

Warm up enough so the muscles don't tense when stretched.

You'll be able to stretch farther.


----------



## Logan

It is ok to do some static stretching after a series of joint rotations and dynamic stretches (leg swings et al). Stretching is most effective when you are warmed up - you will stretch further as well. 

Stretching in the morning is good because it helps reset your range of motion. This is good to do pretty much everyday. You could use after workouts to try and increase your range of motion and then develop a daily routine that helps maintain that.


----------



## Montecarlodrag

Cold stretching is good, but you have to be very careful and good experience is needed to avoid injury.

Stretching is easier if your body is warmed. You can stretch more with less pain.

But remember your true flexibility is the one you have when body isn't warmed up. Imagine if you are walking on the street on winter, then a few guys try to attack you, you can't take your time to warm up and then stretch to do high kicks. You have to fight as you are, cold.

Because of this, you should also learn to stretch with no previous warming. Combining the two you will achieve good results.

I personally have very bad flexibility. I can achieve good results with traditional methods (runing, bicycle, rope jumping, etc) but I have to be always warmed up to make the most of the degree of flex I have.

Lately, I have been stretching cold. I bought a Flexmaster machine and I use it cold. It is more slow, painful and dangerous, but it helps me to keep the flexibility I gain when I stretch warmed up. No injury as far..

Regards.


----------



## GradualProgression

Always warm up before stretching or injury will eventually occur!


----------



## girlbug2

Montecarlodrag said:


> But remember your true flexibility is the one you have when body isn't warmed up. Imagine if you are walking on the street on winter, then a few guys try to attack you, you can't take your time to warm up and then stretch to do high kicks. You have to fight as you are, cold.
> 
> Because of this, you should also learn to stretch with no previous warming. Combining the two you will achieve good results.


 
That's pretty much the argument my sensei made to me. It makes all the sense in the world.

Now, I actually have to put it into practice..


----------



## Logan

girlbug2 said:


> That's pretty much the argument my sensei made to me. It makes all the sense in the world.
> 
> Now, I actually have to put it into practice..


 

Kicking high is more about technique than flexibility. If you train correctly you should have no problem kicking high without warming up or stretching prior.


----------



## MantisStyle21

Logan said:


> Kicking high is more about technique than flexibility. If you train correctly you should have no problem kicking high without warming up or stretching prior.



I would have to agree, I have noticed that early in the morning I am still able to kick to my head unstretched, I don't think kicking high(completely) involves being stretched out.


----------



## TheOriginalName

Montecarlodrag said:


> But remember your true flexibility is the one you have when body isn't warmed up. Imagine if you are walking on the street on winter, then a few guys try to attack you, you can't take your time to warm up and then stretch to do high kicks. You have to fight as you are, cold.


 
I accept the fact that when we have to fight to defend ourselves we will not get to do a warm up - no argument with regards to that. 

However, the goal should be to be able to do say a head height round kick without needing to warm up - in other words to have that as your "baseline" flexibility. 
Then after you have warmed up and done some stretching you should be aiming to get even higher........

But you shouldn't be pushing past your "baseline" without doing some form of warmup. 

Just my thoughts again.....


----------



## federico

Just start out easy without pushing yourself at all. you'll find that the body quite quickly gets warm by doing very carefull stretching excercies. Aswell as someone else mentioned rotating joints throughout the whole body is a very good way of preparing your body for both training and stretching. I've had a very positive experience since i started rotating my joints on a regular basis.. for example, I've got a far better height on my kicks now without warming up than i did before.
Ever seen a dog waking up? The first thing it'll do is to strech out the body, and we should do the same thing to remain flexible. Stretch out and rotate our joints to keep them flexible. Specially since many of us spend alot of time sitting at the office or in the sofa at home 

my 2 cents =)


----------



## hpulley

Some mornings after judo I have to stretch before I can walk so jumping jacks are out 

I've seen a karate guy warm up before a fight.  He did OK until the guys' friend jumped in too.  There will rarely be time before a real fight.

At most dojos they will warm you up either with handball/football (judo) or jumping jacks before you really get into stretching.

Scientifically I don't know that there is that much truth about warmups and stretching before exercise to prevent injury.  At home I'll often practice without warming up anywhere near as much as at the dojo and after a few minutes of full speed practice open handed or with a bo I find I'm warmed up already.


----------



## bootcampbj

Check out http://www.contortionhomepage.com/ click on ¨training¨ down the bottom, and ¨advanced stretching tips¨ by Tige Young.

The other links are also good reading.


Best of luck with your training

 -BJ


----------



## CanuckMA

Montecarlodrag said:


> But remember your true flexibility is the one you have when body isn't warmed up. Imagine if you are walking on the street on winter, then a few guys try to attack you, you can't take your time to warm up and then stretch to do high kicks. You have to fight as you are, cold.
> 
> Because of this, you should also learn to stretch with no previous warming. Combining the two you will achieve good results.


 

You should always warm up before stretching. You are trying to improve your flexibility without injury. You will lose a good percentage of your flexibility when cold so you need to be able to stretch farther when warm.

In a street fight, I would not be worried about pulling something. I can deal with healing after the fight. But why take that risk in training?


----------

